# chunky milk?



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

wwyd? has this ever happened to you? Twice now, I have had chunk in our organic milk. They were both well before the date and smelled fine to me. Any ideas? I never had this happen with regular milk... It really grossed me out, but I dont think the milk had gone bad. One of the cartons, I had just opened that morning.... Yech! It was kind of slimy, like a booger.. sorry if TMI








should I take the carton back to the store? throw it out? never drink milk again?







:


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I have never had that happen with organic milk, and we go through quite a bit of it here. I think I'd take it back, and look into buying a different brand if one is available.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

That's really gross! I would totally take it back, if it was well before the date and you hadn't left it out for an unreasonable amount of time, and try buying a different brand or from a different store. You didn't say what percent milk, but I noticed once I started buying whole milk for ds that whole milk goes bad much more quickly than the lowfat I'd always previously used.


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Do you buy homogenized milk? If not, then it might be cream that has separated.

We buy non-homogenized milk and always have to shake it. Even then, sometimes, the thick cream doesn't mix in.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

We had that problem with Horizon organic milk. Exactly as you said, like a boogie.







I wrote to Horizon and they replied that it was spoiled milk, that it was a storage/store issue, and they apologized. They are sending coupons to replace the spoiled milk too.

I noticed this week that the milk had been pulled from the store where I bought it.


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

We've had that happen with Horizon milk three times now. Next time I'll write them!


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Brianna








What brand of milk are you using, and where did you get it? I haven't had anything like that happen with the Organic Valley that I get at Fred Meyer or Huckelberrys, but that is the only kind I buy.
OV has come out with a non-homoginized milk that has cream at the top, only the cream isn't liquid: its really goopy and sometimes solid, and you can't just shake it into the milk. I've tried it and I have to filter it out. I would have never thought it was cream to look at it. It rather sounds like what you've been finding.

Perhaps you've been getting milk that has not been homoginized completely for whatever reason? Weird. I'd definitly take it back to the store and let them know about it.


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

it was Horizon... I ahve never had it happen with other brands. Maybe I should write to them too...


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd definitly write to them. That sounds gross.
Organic Valley is a much better company, anyway. You should try that! They are a farmer owned co-op and the farmers get paid fairly. The cows are treated well, too (Horizon has questionable cattle practices). And the milk is fresher because it stays in the region it was produced in. I like the flavor better than Horizon, too.


----------



## Tuckersmom (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats good to know, OV is what we bought yesterday... I think we will be sticking with them from now on.... blech!


----------

